# netmount again is not started

## lnthai2002

I go the following error while booting

INIT: Entering runlevel 3

starting eth0

     Bringing up eth0

           dhcp

                Running dhcpcd ...

Starting local

ERROR: problem starting needed services

               "netmount" was not started

I am a newbie, so everything is new for me, please help with step by step soluion 

By the way, how can i install and use links2 after installing gentoo? (I just install gentoo from stage 3 half an hour ago!!!)

----------

## cokey

```
/etc/init.d/netmount restart
```

to install anything you do emerge <package name> you then have arguments like -p for pretent -a for ask -d for debug -D for deep -v for verbose -u for update etc etc etc 

read this, there is 3 portage pages there, A Portage Introduction, Portage Features and Working with Portage. I suggest you read them to get a good idea of portage features and how to use the package manager well.

----------

## lnthai2002

So it means whenever i boot the system i have to restart netmount? Is there anyway to fix the problem automatically? I did try "emerge links2" but i get emerge says that the package links2 does not exit !!!

----------

## cokey

 *lnthai2002 wrote:*   

> So it means whenever i boot the system i have to restart netmount? Is there anyway to fix the problem automatically? I did try "emerge links2" but i get emerge says that the package links2 does not exit !!!

 no, to add netmount to a runlevel you use rc-update. For your problem you need to do this: 

```
rc-update add netmount boot
```

that is add (not delete) <package> <runlevel>

as for links2 it has been renamed links, just "emerge -pv links" that will show you what packages will be downloaded in verbose mode then just take out the p for it to download and install.

Also you may want to look at lynx or elinks

----------

## lnthai2002

Thanks for quick reply but i just reboot my comp and use /etc/init.d/netmount restart, I get the same error

I tried /sbin/ifconfig -a

And it show my eth0 but it doesnt look like be configurated right. I notice that when i use dhcpcd to auto config my network, it took arounf 20-30 sec but after i install gentoo and run dhcpcd, it took no time to run. So i guest it was not running after i installed gentoo. What can i do? In my system now, /sbin/lsmod  show only one module: sis900 (for my network card)

----------

## cokey

why have you built it as a module instead of in the kernel?

please post your /etc/conf.d/net

----------

## lnthai2002

When i config the kernel, the help document suggests that sis900 should be compiled as kernel

Here is my /etc/conf.d/net 

# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /etc/conf.d/net.example and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

dhcp_eth0=""

----------

## cokey

well you are using dhcp so unless you get a static ip from your isp you will be fine with that.

As for your sis900 mine is the same. To compile a driver into the kernel it has to be like [*] and not [M] the last one is built as a module not as part of the kernel itself.

----------

## lnthai2002

There r things that i dont understand clearly. 

I connect to my ISP using a router (SMC700ABR) so i guess the router takes care of the WAN connection protocol (PPPoE). Thus, i did not config and compile PPPoE in the kernel (neither as module). My kernel only have tcp/ip and ipv6 support. Am i right?

When i use the universal installation cd, lsmod also shows sis900 so why the install cd use it as module and can connect. there is another hint that even when i use the install cd, i still can not connect untill i type "dhcpcd eth0" and it took about 20-30 secs to get the ip then i can use connection. 

In my completed gentoo, "dhcpcd eth0" does not run at all, i guess. When i boot my comp, there is a [!!] at the line "running dhcpcd ..."

Is there anything else i can do or put into the kernel besides recompile the kernel with sis900 as internal module?

I know nothing about networking so is it possible if you post the networking part of your kernel config file so i can copy it?

Thank you for helping

----------

## cokey

give me the output of 

```
rc-status boot
```

that will show me what is running at the "boot" runlevel because something is not running that should be

----------

## vinky

try and look at your kernellog to see if there are any errors regarding your network (eth)

```
dmesg
```

I dont think you need to specify eth0 when you run dhcpcd if you only have one networkcard

And I think netmount will start automatically (it is added to default runlevel by the installation unless that has changed since 2005.0)

in your first message it stands

```
ERROR: problem starting needed services

"netmount" was not started 
```

 whiich means it tried to start netmount

----------

## lnthai2002

the output of rc-status boot is:

Runlevel: boot

 clock                                                               [started]

 domainname                                                    [started]

 net.lo                                                              [started]

 bootmisc                                                            [started ]

 keymaps                                                             [started]

 modules                                                         [ started ]

 urandom                                                             [started]

 rmnologin                                                           [started]

 checkroot                                                           [started]

 checkfs                                                             [started]

 localmount                                                         [started]

 consolefont                                                        [started]

 hostname                                                           [started]

-----------------------------------------------------------------

the dmesg produces:

Linux version 2.6.13-gentoo-r5 (root@livecd) (gcc version 3.3.6 (Gentoo 3.3.6, ssp-3.3.6-1.0, pie-8.7. :Cool: ) #1 Sat Nov 5 18:01:28 MST 2005

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000001fffc000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001fffc000 - 000000001ffff000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001ffff000 - 0000000020000000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffff0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

511MB LOWMEM available.

On node 0 totalpages: 131068

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

  Normal zone: 126972 pages, LIFO batch:31

  HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

DMI 2.3 present.

Allocating PCI resources starting at 20000000 (gap: 20000000:dec00000)

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hdb3

Found and enabled local APIC!

mapped APIC to ffffd000 (fee00000)

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 2048 (order: 11, 32768 bytes)

Detected 2400.167 MHz processor.

Using tsc for high-res timesource

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Memory: 514988k/524272k available (2500k kernel code, 8684k reserved, 940k data, 152k init, 0k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4807.39 BogoMIPS (lpj=9614782)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00004400 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00004400 00000000 00000000

CPU: Trace cache: 12K uops, L1 D cache: 8K

CPU: L2 cache: 512K

CPU: After all inits, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000080 00004400 00000000 00000000

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU0: Intel P4/Xeon Extended MCE MSRs (12) available

CPU0: Thermal monitoring enabled

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.40GHz stepping 09

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

NET: Registered protocol family 16

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xf11b0, last bus=1

PCI: Using configuration type 1

SCSI subsystem initialized

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

PCI: Probing PCI hardware

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

Enabling SiS 96x SMBus.

PCI: Ignoring BAR0-3 of IDE controller 0000:00:02.5

Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0

PCI: Using IRQ router default [1039/0963] at 0000:00:02.0

PCI: IRQ 0 for device 0000:00:02.1 doesn't match PIRQ mask - try pci=usepirqmask

PCI: IRQ 0 for device 0000:00:02.3 doesn't match PIRQ mask - try pci=usepirqmask

PCI: IRQ 0 for device 0000:00:02.7 doesn't match PIRQ mask - try pci=usepirqmask

PCI: IRQ 0 for device 0000:00:03.3 doesn't match PIRQ mask - try pci=usepirqmask

PCI: IRQ 0 for device 0000:00:04.0 doesn't match PIRQ mask - try pci=usepirqmask

PCI: IRQ 0 for device 0000:00:0b.0 doesn't match PIRQ mask - try pci=usepirqmask

PCI: IRQ 0 for device 0000:00:0b.1 doesn't match PIRQ mask - try pci=usepirqmask

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: d6000000-d7ffffff

  PREFETCH window: dff00000-febfffff

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:01.0 to 64

audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

audit(1131542672.048:1): initialized

VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.1

Dquot-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order 0, 4096 bytes)

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

NTFS driver 2.1.23 [Flags: R/O].

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

SIS5513: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:02.5

SIS5513: chipset revision 0

SIS5513: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

SIS5513: SiS 962/963 MuTIOL IDE UDMA133 controller

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xb400-0xb407, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xb408-0xb40f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio

Probing IDE interface ide0...

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

input: ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse on isa0060/serio1

hda: WDC WD800JB-00FMA0, ATA DISK drive

hdb: WDC WD400BB-75CAA0, ATA DISK drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-4163B, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 156301488 sectors (80026 MB) w/8192KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(100)

hda: cache flushes supported

 hda: hda1 hda2 hda3 hda4 < hda5 >

hdb: max request size: 128KiB

hdb: Host Protected Area detected.

	current capacity is 78125000 sectors (40000 MB)

	native  capacity is 78125040 sectors (40000 MB)

hdb: Host Protected Area disabled.

hdb: 78125040 sectors (40000 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(100)

hdb: cache flushes not supported

 hdb: hdb1 < hdb5 > hdb2 hdb3

hdc: ATAPI 40X DVD-ROM DVD-R-RAM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

usbmon: debugfs is not available

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:03.3 (0004 -> 0006)

PCI: IRQ 0 for device 0000:00:03.3 doesn't match PIRQ mask - try pci=usepirqmask

PCI: No IRQ known for interrupt pin D of device 0000:00:03.3. Please try using pci=biosirq.

ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.3: Found HC with no IRQ.  Check BIOS/PCI 0000:00:03.3 setup!

ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.3: init 0000:00:03.3 fail, -19

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.3

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.01:USB HID core driver

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.9b (Thu Jul 28 12:20:13 2005 UTC).

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:02.7 (0004 -> 0005)

PCI: IRQ 0 for device 0000:00:02.7 doesn't match PIRQ mask - try pci=usepirqmask

PCI: No IRQ known for interrupt pin C of device 0000:00:02.7. Please try using pci=biosirq.

unable to grab IRQ 0

Intel ICH: probe of 0000:00:02.7 failed with error -16

ALSA device list:

  No soundcards found.

oprofile: using NMI interrupt.

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 8192 (order: 3, 32768 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 32768 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 32768 bind 32768)

TCP reno registered

ip_conntrack version 2.1 (4095 buckets, 32760 max) - 212 bytes per conntrack

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team

ipt_recent v0.3.1: Stephen Frost <sfrost@snowman.net>.  http://snowman.net/projects/ipt_recent/

arp_tables: (C) 2002 David S. Miller

TCP bic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

Using IPI Shortcut mode

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 152k freed

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

Adding 1052248k swap on /dev/hda3.  Priority:-1 extents:1

EXT3 FS on hdb3, internal journal

sis900.c: v1.08.08 Jan. 22 2005

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:04.0 (0004 -> 0007)

PCI: IRQ 0 for device 0000:00:04.0 doesn't match PIRQ mask - try pci=usepirqmask

PCI: No IRQ known for interrupt pin A of device 0000:00:04.0. Please try using pci=biosirq.

0000:00:04.0: Realtek RTL8201 PHY transceiver found at address 1.

0000:00:04.0: Using transceiver found at address 1 as default

eth0: SiS 900 PCI Fast Ethernet at 0x9800, IRQ 0, 00:e0:18:ed:1d:1f.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on hda2, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

FAT: Unrecognized mount option "default" or missing value

NTFS volume version 3.1.

EXT3-fs: Unrecognized mount option "default" or missing value

----------

## lnthai2002

Vinky, 

I was using the old installation handbook (not the 2005 version) that's why i have netmount started automatically but it cant start at boot time. As you can see, cokehabit is trying to help me to address the problem that there must be something wrong at boot time that prevent the dhcp from starting the network card. Also, as you guys can see, there is no error produced by dmseg except the mount options.

Cokehabit,

Is it possible that if the sis900 module needs another module loaded to run networking it will automatically call the kernel to load that module? Since it's looks weird that i only have one module (sis900) loaded when i use lsmod

Thanks for helping me guys

----------

## cokey

you have not added netmount to the correct runlevel like i told you to  *cokehabit wrote:*   

> no, to add netmount to a runlevel you use rc-update. For your problem you need to do this:
> 
> ```
> rc-update add netmount boot
> ```
> ...

 

----------

## cokey

Have a short read of this, it might explain a few things for you: http://gentoo-wiki.com/Rc-update

----------

## lnthai2002

First of all, thanks to remind me to add netmount to load automatically. I though gentoo tried to load it at boot time but it fail but it turn out that because i didnt tell gentoo to load netmount at boot.

Anyway, it seems that netmount is not the cause for gentoo not connecting. Although i did put rc-update add nemount boot, i still cant connect to the internet and even pinging the rounter.

This is the new out put of rc-status boot:

 Runlevel: [36;01mboot[0m

 clock                                                               [34;01m[ [32;01mstarted [34;01m][0m

 domainname                                                          [34;01m[ [32;01mstarted [34;01m][0m

 net.lo                                                              [34;01m[ [32;01mstarted [34;01m][0m

 bootmisc                                                            [34;01m[ [32;01mstarted [34;01m][0m

 keymaps                                                             [34;01m[ [32;01mstarted [34;01m][0m

 modules                                                             [34;01m[ [32;01mstarted [34;01m][0m

 urandom                                                             [34;01m[ [32;01mstarted [34;01m][0m

rmnoogin                                                           [34;01m[ [32;01mstarted [34;01m][0m

checkroot                                                           [34;01m[ [32;01mstarted [34;01m][0m

 checkfs                                                             [34;01m[ [32;01mstarted [34;01m][0m

 localmount                                                          [34;01m[ [32;01mstarted [34;01m][0m

 consolefont                                                         [34;01m[ [32;01mstarted [34;01m][0m

 hostname                                                            [34;01m[ [32;01mstarted [34;01m][0m

 netmount                                                            [34;01m[ [32;01mstarted [34;01m][0m

Sorry for the messy characters, it's just because i  >> from the command directly

Again, when i try dhcpcd eth0, the system takes no time to run dhcpcd (i guess it does not run at all)

Try pinging my rounter, i get

ping 192.168.2.1

network unreached

So what can i do to use my internet???

----------

## cokey

you have no net.eth0 in your boot runlevel either

----------

## lnthai2002

I did put it at boot but i dont know why it doesnt show up

----------

## cokey

well if it's not starting at boot then that might be why you cant get online  :Wink: 

----------

## lnthai2002

When i did the installation, I did

rc-update add net.eth0 default

But since you say that i must have it run at boot, i do

rc-update add net.eth0 boot

and reboot my comp

But then i got another problem:

I recieve an error saying that net.eth0 can only be run after the boot process(I gonna reboot and copy the exact error)

And right after that error is

 running dhcpcd...      [!!]

And 

ERROR: problem starting needed services "netmount" was not started

I dont know why i have problem with netmount again when i add ne.eth0 into boot runlevel  !!!

----------

## vinky

I also have net.eth0 at runlevel default and I dont think there is no need to put it at bootlevel

Did it work ok when you fixed the others and didnt put net.eth0 to boot?

----------

## cokey

sorry, you are right, net.et0 goes in default not boot. Being on XP it's difficult to check if i cant remember

----------

## lnthai2002

Viky

No, network doesnt work after i fixed the problem of netmount

----------

## lnthai2002

I removed net.eth0 from bootrunlevel and i no longer have error with netmount

But my network is still doesnt work yet.

dhcpcd eth0 doesnt run at all !!!!

I gonna recompile the kernel to make sis900 compiled into the kernel instead of loadable module. I will be back as soon as   i got my system back(this is windows  :Sad:  )

I dont think it gonna work but at this time i dont have any other thing to try !!!!

----------

## lnthai2002

I compile the the sis900 + ppp suport +ppp async + ppp sync into kernel

The compilation goes well but when i start booting from the new kernel, it hang at 

Uncompressing linux ...

I waited for 1/2 hour and nothing happen

So i have to recompile the kernel to the previous state so i still have the same problem

running dhcpcd ...[!!]

As a result, i dont have network connection

----------

## cokey

did you miss this part out of the instructions: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=9#doc_chap6

If so then you have to chroot back in and emerge it from the livecd

----------

## lnthai2002

That's what i asked U before: do i need PPPoE or just let the router do the job? I didnt compile PPPoE into the kernel

About the dhcpcd, when i type 

dhcpcd eth0

it does not give any error so dhcpcd must be installed properly

Anyway, i will try to re emerge it

----------

## cokey

rp-pppoe is just for people with adsl and cable modems. You have a router and that should have it's own modem in it

----------

## lnthai2002

I have just use the live CD and chroot to emerge dhcpcd, but there's nothing new, I still get the same problem

running dhcpcd ...[!!]

And no connection

Any other suggestions?

Thanks for being with me in the last 2 days

----------

## vinky

No problem, just giving something back to this wonderful forum.

there is a log which logs everything( i think) on your system, the logs are in /var/log/everything/ , the file "current" gives you the most recent info on the bottom of the file. try and post that, or at least the relevant sections and those before and after those.

some info on the problem should the there

----------

## lnthai2002

well, 

I cant install the log system because i dont have internet. So, i dont have the /var/log/everything folder

I guess u guys use router to connect to the internet so in your /etc/domainname file, you dont have anything in DNSDOMAIN right?

How do i check if dhcpcd has been installed or not?

----------

## vinky

Check installation of dhcpcd:

just run the command dhcpcd, if it isnt installed you´ll get an error claiming the program isnt found or in path.

To the log.

Sorry I forgot that, but you can boot from the installcd chroot and then emerge metalog or some other logger

There is a section about that in the installation handbook

----------

## lnthai2002

i did run

cpcd eth0

t does not give any error, it just does not run, simply return the promt

I did try to config the eth0 card manually"

in my /etc/conf.d/net

config_eth0=("192.168.2.102 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 192.168.2.255")

In my /etc/resolv.c

nameserver 192.168.2.1

search MSHOME

I did install one of the logger from the CD i dont remember which one but i dont see the log everything folder in /var/log

----------

## vinky

give us the output of "rc-update show"

And what do you find in /var/log?

When I run dhcpcd it just returns to prompt but after 1 or 2 seconds

Found an idea when I googled about trying to find something and it seems like if someone solved the problem by emerging coldplug(if it isnt installed already) and add it to default runlevel

If that doesnt work try and run 

```
net-setup eth0
```

----------

## lnthai2002

net-setup can only be used from the CD, i dont know where it is and which package it belongs to

When i run dhcpcd eth0, it return the promp immediately, as fast as you just press Enter

----------

## lnthai2002

rc-update show outputs:

            bootmisc | boot                          

             checkfs | boot                          

           checkroot | boot                          

               clock | boot                          

         consolefont | boot                          

         crypto-loop |                               

          domainname | boot default                  

                 gpm |                               

              hdparm |                               

            hostname | boot                          

             keymaps | boot                          

               local |      default nonetwork        

          localmount | boot                          

             metalog |                               

             modules | boot                          

            net.eth0 |      default                  

              net.lo | boot                          

            netmount | boot default                  

                nscd |                               

             numlock |                               

           rmnologin | boot                          

              rsyncd |                               

                sshd |                               

             urandom | boot                          

          vixie-cron |                               

                 xdm |                               

and what i can see in /var/log is:

dmesg

emerge.log

lastlog

news

sandbox

wtmp

Is there anything wrong?

----------

## vinky

It seems to me like if you havent followed the handbook as you should have done.

You have metalog but it isnt running (in reality no prob)

```
rc-update add metalog default    Will give you nice logs with info needed by solvation of problems like this one

/etc/init.d/metalog start  starts it
```

try coldplug (dont know what help that will be)

```
emerge coldplug

rc-update add coldplug boot
```

Sorry for the net-setup-script it apparently is livecd specific

----------

## lnthai2002

sorry vinky, i have a damn quiz today so i cant test your suggestion, i gonna do it as soon as i finish my class. Thanks

----------

## Elvard

Im got the same problem:

I compiled kernel with sis900

my net.eth0 looks like this

 config_eth0=( "#ip netmask #netmask broadcast #broadcast" ) //# are numbers  :Wink: 

 routes_eth0=( "defaul gw #gateway" )

But I can't do nothing If I haven't eth0 in /dev...

I'm searching something in this forum, but I can't find nothing usable :/

----------

## cokey

 *Elvard wrote:*   

> Im got the same problem:
> 
> I compiled kernel with sis900
> 
> my net.eth0 looks like this
> ...

 give us the output of 

```
cat /usr/src/linux/.config |grep sis
```

try to start it with 

```
/etc/init.d/net.eth0 start
```

If that works then add net.eth0 to runlevel default

----------

## Elvard

```

cat /usr/src/linux/.config |grep sis

```

give me nothing

```

cat /usr/src/linux/.config grep sis

```

give at the and grep and sis not found

If I try to start net.eth0, it give me this:

 eth0: no device found

----------

## cokey

 *Elvard wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> cat /usr/src/linux/.config |grep sis
> ...

 typo, this is it: 

```
cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep sis
```

----------

## lnthai2002

 *vinky wrote:*   

> It seems to me like if you havent followed the handbook as you should have done.
> 
> You have metalog but it isnt running (in reality no prob)
> 
> ```
> ...

 

I'm back Vinky,

I have tried your suggestion above. My network still not start after i install coldplug and put it in rc. This is the output of /var/log/everything/current

Nov 14 04:07:57 [rc-scripts] WARNING:  "metalog" has already been 

started.

Nov 14 04:07:57 [rc-scripts] ERROR:  wrong args. (  starts / starts )

Nov 14 04:07:57 [rc-scripts] Usage: metalog { start|stop|restart|pause|zap }

Nov 14 04:07:57 [rc-scripts] metalog without arguments for full help

Nov 14 04:08:27 [rc-scripts] WARNING:  "metalog" has already been started.

Nov 14 04:08:27 [rc-scripts] ERROR:  wrong args. (  it / it )

Nov 14 04:08:27 [rc-scripts] Usage: metalog { start|stop|restart|pause|zap }

Nov 14 04:08:27 [rc-scripts] metalog without arguments for full help

Nov 14 04:09:30 [shutdown] shutting down for system reboot

Nov 14 11:12:06 [kernel] Linux version 2.6.13-gentoo-r5 (root@livecd) (gcc version 3.3.6 (Gentoo 3.3.6, ssp-3.3.6-1.0, pie-8.7. :Cool: ) #1 Sat Nov 5 18:01:28 MST 2005

Nov 14 11:12:23 [login(pam_unix)] session opened for user root by LOGIN(uid=0)

Nov 14 11:14:43 [dhcpcd] dhcpStart: ioctl SIOCSIFFLAGS: Device or resource busy_

Nov 14 11:16:48 [shutdown] shutting down for system reboot

Nov 14 11:16:48 [init] Switching to runlevel: 6

Nov 14 11:17:38 [kernel] Linux version 2.6.13-gentoo-r5 (root@livecd) (gcc version 3.3.6 (Gentoo 3.3.6, ssp-3.3.6-1.0, pie-8.7. :Cool: ) #1 Sat Nov 5 18:01:28 MST 2005

Nov 14 11:17:39 [rc-scripts] Configuration not set for eth0 - assuming dhcp

Nov 14 11:17:39 [dhcpcd] dhcpStart: ioctl SIOCSIFFLAGS: Device or resource busy_

Nov 14 11:17:47 [login(pam_unix)] session opened for user root by LOGIN(uid=0)

Nov 14 11:19:57 [kernel] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

Nov 14 11:19:57 [kernel] EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

Nov 14 11:24:03 [shutdown] shutting down for system reboot

Nov 14 11:24:03 [init] Switching to runlevel: 6

Nov 14 11:33:13 [kernel] Linux version 2.6.13-gentoo-r5 (root@livecd) (gcc version 3.3.6 (Gentoo 3.3.6, ssp-3.3.6-1.0, pie-8.7. :Cool: ) #1 Sat Nov 5 18:01:28 MST 2005

Nov 14 11:33:13 [ieee1394.agent] ... no drivers for IEEE1394 product 0x/0x/0x

Nov 14 11:33:14 [rc-scripts] Configuration not set for eth0 - assuming dhcp

Nov 14 11:33:14 [dhcpcd] dhcpStart: ioctl SIOCSIFFLAGS: Device or resource busy_

Nov 14 11:33:50 [login(pam_unix)] check pass; user unknown

Nov 14 11:33:50 [login(pam_unix)] authentication failure; logname=LOGIN uid=0 euid=0 tty=/dev/tty1 ruser= rhost= 

Nov 14 11:33:52 [login] FAILED LOGIN 1 FROM /dev/tty1 FOR UNKNOWN, Authentication failure

Nov 14 11:33:59 [login(pam_unix)] session opened for user root by LOGIN(uid=0)

Nov 14 11:36:29 [shutdown] shutting down for system reboot

Nov 14 11:36:29 [init] Switching to runlevel: 6

Nov 14 11:39:05 [kernel] Linux version 2.6.13-gentoo-r5 (root@livecd) (gcc version 3.3.6 (Gentoo 3.3.6, ssp-3.3.6-1.0, pie-8.7. :Cool: ) #1 Sat Nov 5 18:01:28 MST 2005

Nov 14 11:39:05 [ieee1394.agent] ... no drivers for IEEE1394 product 0x/0x/0x

Nov 14 11:39:06 [dhcpcd] dhcpStart: ioctl SIOCSIFFLAGS: Device or resource busy_

Nov 14 11:39:25 [login(pam_unix)] session opened for user root by LOGIN(uid=0)

Nov 14 11:42:27 [kernel] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

Nov 14 11:42:27 [kernel] EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

As you can see, dhcpcd can not start because the eth0 is busy, i dont know hoe it happen but i did see that sis900 has been loaded before dhcpcd run

Sorry for the delay on reply, i had a damn French exam on saturday.

----------

## vinky

Do you have support for ieee1394 in your kernel?

Because  the kernel is looking for a driver for it

that might be some part of the problem

----------

## cokey

wait a moment, why would it be firewire? If it is why didn't you mention it?

----------

## lnthai2002

I dont know why it report firewire error but before i install coldplug, it does not give firewire error(you can check the log file i posted, the firewire error is recently reported) I did have support of iee1394 in the kernel and the support for ohci1394 is loadable module(not in the kernel). But the firewire does not relate to the problem because after or before the firewire error occure, i always get device busy:

 [dhcpcd] dhcpStart: ioctl SIOCSIFFLAGS: Device or resource busy_ 

That's the main thing i have to fix, i dont use firewire, so it does not borther me if firewire is not supported by kernel or module for it is not loaded.

cokehabit,

I dont use firewire to connect to internet. I have a asus p4s8x motherboard with LAN card intergrated. The cable i plug in my computer to connect to the internet is LAN cable, not firewire cable so i am 90% sure that my connection is not firewire related that's why i didnt mention that i have a firewire port. The specs of my motherboard is:

http://support.asus.com/download/download.aspx?SLanguage=en-us

Asus has upgrated this model to p4s8x-MX so the product page for my motherboard is no longer exist, thus the page i give you is just for the manual.

----------

## cokey

right, can you give me your motherboard's model number so i can try to get to the bottom of this. Some of the newer board use lan cards that only have experimental drivers and they tend to only be in kernels like -mm or -ck for the Sky2 driver

----------

## lnthai2002

 *cokehabit wrote:*   

> right, can you give me your motherboard's model number so i can try to get to the bottom of this. Some of the newer board use lan cards that only have experimental drivers and they tend to only be in kernels like -mm or -ck for the Sky2 driver

 

My motherboard is:

ASUS P4S8X 

You can search and download the manual at: http://dlsvr03.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/sock478/p4s8x/e1120_p4s8x.pdf

If the link doesnt work, please try to search for P4S8X motherboard on ASUS website

Sorry I dont understand what you said about -mm -ck for Sky2 driver, i am a newbie in linux

----------

## cokey

mm-sources are Andrew Morton's performance enhancing patchset to the vanilla-kernel. Any patches that go upstream to the kernel devs usually have a testing time in there.

ck-sources are Con Kolivas's patchset to vanilla kernel. They are generally more stable than -mm and have some notable features added by Con himself.

----------

## cokey

 *lnthai2002 wrote:*   

> What can i do? In my system now, /sbin/lsmod  show only one module: sis900 (for my network card)

 you do not have a sis900 network card, page 11 of the pdf says you have a realtek card; you have a Realtek RTL8801B to be exact. Compile your kernel with that in and you should be fine.

----------

## lnthai2002

I't so weird, i'm running fedora 4 now and i use hardware browser to check my specs, it says i have a 

Silicon Integrated System [SiS] sis900 PCI fast ethernet and the driver in use is sis900.

Anyway, i gonna recompile the kernel to see if anything change. Thanks for the suggestion!

----------

## lnthai2002

Moreover, the manual says that the Realtek nic is OPTIONAL but i dont think i have that OPTIONAL component. My motherboard is OEM

----------

## cokey

that is a bit weird but it wont hurt to have both in there

----------

## lnthai2002

I cant find any option to support RTL 8801B (or RTL 8201BL as i checked the manual) so i enable all the supports for RealTek card. However. after i compile the kernel, i got the same problem. I guess the kernel use eth0 for something that may be misconfigured, so it alwas report eth0 busy when i try to use that devive.Is there anyway to check if eth0 is using sis900 module?

----------

## gripfist

I had a similar problem. My eth0 card module did not load automatically. As root, try

modprobe sis900

if you get no errors type

ifconfig

if eth0 shows up, your internet should now be working. To load the module automatically on start up, add

sis900

to your modules.autoload file found at:

/etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.4

or

/etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

depending on your kernel version you are using. To edit the file, you can use nano . . .

nano -w /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.[whatever]

DHCP should work after reboot if this was your problem.

----------

## lnthai2002

Thanks for the suggestion, but as i said, sis900 has been loaded already at boot time but it can not be used by dhcpcd.

I guess the only choice i have is just let genkernel to do the job. But anyway, any suggestion are welcome since i 'm learning linux so the point is not to make thinks work as soon as possible but to learn and understand how to make them work.  :Razz: 

----------

## BC123_98

I have no idea if this will help anyone else out there but I believe I should post this.

I have an MSI M8N mobo with a realtek r8169, I have been having problems with the "netmount not started" so I have been following this thread.  I have tried most of the things that were mentioned for a try at fixing.  Without going into all of the things that I tried that did not work I will just go on to say what I did that worked for me.  I got the idea from a previous post that mentioned firewire and there being errors with that.

I recompiled my kernel and removed firewire support.  I set my nic to load with the kernel not as a module.  I removed the "r8169" from /etc/modules.autoload/kernel-2.6.  I set the /etc/conf.d/net to iface_eth0=( "dhcp" ) and that is it, no other arguments.  Just for the heck of it I did another grub-install /dev/hda, I am not sure if that was necessary as I am used to lilo and not grub.  Since doing this my nic picks up a dhcp address every time and I don't get any errors.  I have had limited success with other fixes but they never lasted past one boot, so far this has been working for over 10 boots so I feel confident that my issuse if solved.  I can't say why this worked for me but I suspect the the firewire was interfering with my nic by trying to be a nic itself.  I hope that this solution helps others out there as I know that I spent far too much time denting my desk with my forehead.   :Smile: 

----------

## ggggnnnn

Hey, BC123_98, thanks, it helped me.  I've been facing the same "netmount not started" problem.   I did some of the things suggested so far in this thread (recompiling kernel with NIC support built in; in my case it was 3Com) - -that got rid of the "netmount not started" message but I still had the  [ !! ] in red at that line.

Then, following your suggestion, I edited /etc/conf.d/net to comment out the  config_eth0=( "dhcp" ) and  dhcpcd_eth0=( "..." )lines, leaving only  iface_eth0=( "dhcp" ) .

I rebooted and was happy to see the red [ !! ] gone!  ifconfig showed eth0 up!

The two lines I commented out are specified in the arch-i86 instructions -- maybe that's an error that is sending us astray?

But ... I still didn't have actual connectivity.  I couldn't ping google.com, and traceroute died at my DSL router (I did, however, get an IP address and reverse IP lookup since I was getting the hostname of the google server).  Taken together this is telling me that I have a routing, as opposed to a DNS or connectivity, problem...

Any guesses on resolving the routing issue would be appreciated...

Thanks!

----------

## BC123_98

Oh, the one thing that I left out of my post was that I edited the /etc/resolv.conf   I put in the nameservers for my ISP and the search domain.

```
nameserver your ISP's nameserver

nameserver  secondary

search domain.com
```

----------

